# Unbelievable doctor's visit 11 days after m/c!!!!!



## tomjon (Mar 25, 2004)

hi everyone,
first I'd like to super thank everyone that helped and supported me through the past 12 days. I'm so grateful to have this board filled with such loving and understanding women. So are you ready for this?????

I have not felt "good" physically since my m/c so I took someone's advice (ilovelife?) and took a pregnancy test 11 days after my m/c. It came up screaming positive (darker than any line I've ever seen). I decided there must be something left inside that may require a d and c and called my ob/gyn. My breasts were totally swollen, I was exhausted, I was still bleeding (all dark and old), and I knew my body thought I was still pregnant. When I spoke to the nurse at my drs office, she said I needed to come in immediately for an ultrasound. We spoke about the d and c and if my husband should come etc...

I'm at her office 2 hours later. I just want this to be OVER. She comes in and informs me that she has to do an internal ultrasound (YUCK) so I lay back close my eyes and tell myself "at least this is almost over". Then she says, I see a heartbeat!!!!!! I almost fell off the table. Long story short, I had been pregnant with twins, lost one of them, and was still pregnant this whole time!!!! I saw the baby, and started to cry. Never had I expected this to even be a possibility. I start crying "i haven't been taking care of myself, i had no idea, i haven't been eating, i've had wine etc. etc." Apparently the chances of having twins increases with age (I'm 38).

My husband and I were and still are in a state of happy shock. Thank goodness I called the dr. (thanks ilovelife) or I may have not found out until I started to show! Has this ever happened to you or anyone you know?

Thanks again to everyone....
tomjon


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh my goodness, what an emotional rollercoaster! Congrats on seeing the heartbeat, and best wishes that all will be well!

Hugs!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations!!! And please don't sweat the not caring for yourself the past week or two, you didn't know.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

What a crazy story! I'm so glad that it worked out for you and your dh. It must be a strange emotional whipsaw to know you were expecting twins--still grieving for the loss but so thrilled with the discovery that you are still expecting. I hope that the rest of your pregnancy is much less eventful!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## purpsurfer (Jan 28, 2004)

What a wonderful surprise for you! Your posts made tears come to my eyes!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's AWESOME! Miracles, blessings, they all happen!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi there! What amazing and wonderful news! I have heard of this happening several times before. I am sorry you lost one of your little ones, but very glad one is still OK!

I hope the rest of your pregnancy is healthy, and you joyfully welcome the surviving twin into your home when the time comes!

Kathryn


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

wow!!! congrats









tara


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow!! Congrats!!

When I saw the title of this thread I thought you were going to vent about a rude doctor or nurse!!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Totally amazing! Congratulations!







:


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

The same thing happened with my mom while she was pregnant with me!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Congrats!!! Take care of yourself and your little one!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*
That's AWESOME! Miracles, blessings, they all happen!


























I am excited they found a heartbeat!!!








I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

I am so very happy for you.. I know that your little one will grow strong inside of you. What a blessing you have... please take care of yourself and keep us posted!!


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

What a miracle!!! I am so very happy for you.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but so incredibly happy for you and your tiny strong one! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Wow, this makes me want to cry for you- joy and sadness.... I am so sorry about your loss- on the same hand, what a wonderful gift! I am sending you a strong pregnancy with a healthy baby







:







girl:







boy:


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am sorry for the loss of one of your babies but I REJOICE with you on the "stickiness" of the other.

Congrats Mama!!!









Jen


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks mama for shring with us...








I am sorry for the lost of your baby 1....so joyful for the survival of baby 2...
Please don't beat yourself up about not taking good care of yourself these past couple weeks.
Like Irishmama said, you didn't know. It is OK....do what you can now to have a healthy babe...

Love and Peace to you and your dh....


----------



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Tomjohn

You and I were going through our miscarriages at roughly the same time. Even though I am sorry for the loss of one of your little ones, what a special and uplifting and UNBELIEVABLE surprise you must have had. Take good care of yourself and I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!


----------



## lovelittleb (Dec 19, 2003)

What a wonderful blessing!!!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh wow thats wonderful!

When I was PG with DD 13.5 mo we thought it was twins for about 3 months then it wasn't. Still don't know if it was or not but I do know many twin pregnancies only result in one baby (like 1 in 20) though there is still a sense of loss. I am sure you are ecstatic right now though and glad this baby was determined to stay!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am happy for you!

This happened to my partner at work, and her daughter is now 24 years old.


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow, what an amazing story!

I am so sorry that you lost one baby, but what a blessing that you have another little one that is "sticky". Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.

I am practically in tears here!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

This happend to one of my sisters. She had an uneventful rest of her pregnancy and her dd is now almost 10 years old.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Wow! That is so amazing! Congrats!!!!!! I LOVED reading your post!


----------



## HopefulHeart (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow! What an amazing story! I'm sorry for the loss of the other twin, but so excited that you are still preggers...I imagine you're over the moon!







Miracles happen-Wow!









I hope that the rest of your pregnancy goes well, and that you will be welcoming your sweet baby in the months you have left ahead of you in your pregnancy!

Take Care! (Oh, and I wouldnt' fret too much over the 1-2 weeks you didn't 'take care of yourself'...you didnt' know!







)


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I am so happy for you!

Well, something similar may have happened to me... I had bleeding all first trimester. Spotting, no biggie, but then around 8 wks I had heavy spotting. I had an u/s and everything was fine, all they could see that was remotely suspect was a small spot on the placenta.

Then, at 12 wks, I had major cramping, felt like I had to poop, totally felt like labor only it was constant- not like contractions. I couldn't even walk, it was very painful. Then, a gush of blood. I was hysterical and positive I had lost my baby. After a harrowing ordeal at the ER which is another story







I went home still not knowing if my baby was ok (because I was so mad I left). I felt deep down that I had lost him, though.

Finally I was able to see my midwife first thing in the morning and lo and behold, my baby was fine! She suspects that I miscarried a twin, but there was no way to be sure. So I occasionally wonder about it... but don't dwell on it. I don't feel any grieving in my heart... but my mind sometimes wonders. I occasionally feel guilty (why are women so quick to feel guilt?) that I never grieve. But I had an u/s at 5 wks and 8 wks, and there was always just one heartbeat. Anyways, I am rambling.

I am so sorry for your loss and again, so happy for your surprise! You know the end scene in Parenthood... with the roller coaster of emotions? I bet you feel that way.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

congratulations!!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

wooohooo thats great!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Someone very near to me (out of respect I won't say who it is) also had a simliar experience. She found out she was pregnant and was elated, so was her husband. A few weeks later she made cramping and when she wiped after using the restroom there was a 'chunk' in the blood. She assumed she had misscarried but didn't go to her doctor because she didn't have any further issues, she hadn't even been to her first prenatal yet.

A few weeks later she didn't get her period (she is very regular), a week later it still hadn't come. She took a test and was again pregnant. When she went to her doctor they did a u/s and the doctor said he was several several weeks pregnant.

She truely believes she had a twin, and one twin miscarried. The surviving child ended up having cerbal palsey and she feels it was due to the miscarried twin. She doesn't know how but the doctors could never say what happend (which is typical with CP).

Congratz on your pregnancy.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Quote:

She truely believes she had a twin, and one twin miscarried. The surviving child ended up having cerbal palsey and she feels it was due to the miscarried twin. She doesn't know how but the doctors could never say what happend (which is typical with CP).
So is tomjon supposed to be worried about CP now????????? I"m sorry that this happened to someone very near to you but this seems like a weird post. She is probably already worried and didn't need anything else to worry about.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Another success story here! miscarried twin at 6 weeks and went on to carry other twin to healthy past due gestation :LOL and hes almost three and very lively and vibrant









I had the same symptoms as you mama! miscarried but still felt so sick...lol went for an ultrasound and sure enough







empty sack and a sack with a bub in it!

Goodluck!


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

I am so happy for you. I thought i was going to read a post about a nasty nurse/dr. What a beautiful suprise.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

most women in Europe drink wine constantly throughout pregnancy so don't sweat it! I'm so glad this happened beofre they just gave you some medicine or did a d&c!!! Sorry for the loss of the other twin.


----------



## Nicki_Cooper (Apr 18, 2005)

Congratulations !! This is wonderful news you must be feeling so many different emotions just know that this is your special miracle and while the loss of your one little one is hard to deal with you have a second little one who is meant to be with you and this is truly a blessing.
remember to keep us all posted on your progress!! congrats once again....


----------



## klenna (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi tomjon! It was comforting to read your post from March. I think I may be experiencing the same thing. Last weekend, I started bleeding heavily, passing large clots (including one- clear fetus shape). I had made my 1st appointment with an ob/gyn for the following Friday, and decided to keep the appointment anyway . Because I have still been spotting brown, I thought I would be told whether or not I would need a d + c to clear out any tissue- you know, to get on with things, start trying again, etc.
My Dr. suggested an ultrasound. I only looked at the moniter passively and was completely shocked when she pointed out a baby's heartbeat. (I'm just at 7 weeks gestation.) I'm scared that I could lose this one, too. As they say, don't count your chickens before they're hatched. I really feel like I'm in limbo right now- emotionally, I have to prepare myself for a number of possiblities.
If you happen to check back, or if anyone out there has any stories or words of wisdom out there, please share.
Thanks for listening....
-klenna


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Just wanted to say that it is quite common to lose one twin and carry the other to term, and that there is a good chance this can go to term, so I would try and keep calm and take good care of yourself, as that will help you and the baby more than anything right now. Easier said that done I know. I was supposedly having twins and did not and not sure if there was one or not, and also had spotting in that pregnancy, and a prior miscarriage (2 months before I got PG). Anyhow I had a healthy girl in the end, so just wanted to say hang in there, and take it a day at a time, and hope you carry this one to term but I know many people do so keeping my fingers crossed it works out for you. I wonder what happened with the OP and hope all is well with her too.

Good Luck!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper*
So is tomjon supposed to be worried about CP now????????? I"m sorry that this happened to someone very near to you but this seems like a weird post. She is probably already worried and didn't need anything else to worry about.

No, I think she meant the Drs not being able to clearly tell what happened is common with CP...not the loss of a twin.

tomjon, that is some emotional whiplash! But what a lovely and heartwarming surprise.








What a rollercoaster you ahve gone thorugh...try adn get some rest.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I think so too, and it is very common to lose a twin fetus (but also very sad and emotional) and I don't think CP is very common in the other twin that survives, and hope the OP and new poster are not worrying about it. Hope everything is going well with the OP and NP too!


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye*
I think so too, and it is very common to lose a twin fetus (but also very sad and emotional) and I don't think CP is very common in the other twin that survives, and hope the OP and new poster are not worrying about it. Hope everything is going well with the OP and NP too!

Miscarrying a twin is very common and I can't imagine how having it happen in the first trimester could result in CP in the surviving twin. Sounds like a coincidence to me.

Now sometimes the loss of twin occurs later in pregnancy and that can endanger the surviving twin.

I got my information from "Having Twins" which was THE book to read back when my twins were born.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Congrats. I can totally relate to your rollercoaster. 6 years ago I m/c then all of a sudden my HCG levels shot up. just as fast as they fell the week bofre I was told I must have had twins and lost one they did and US, and i ws still preg with one. Things went on for about 4 months and I went in for my AFP and it came back high( useless test) and my us shoed I was preg with identical twins. I HAD tripelts( The pill dont workLOL) and I lost one. and then was preg with twins. It is amazing.

I pray for a happy healthy pregnancy and please if if get concerned at any point dont let your doc tell you, you are nuts. Go with your guit. I didnt and I wound up giving birth to my stillborn twins at 5 months becaseu my doc said Dont worry!

Best of luck to you and your family


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twindaze*
Miscarrying a twin is very common and I can't imagine how having it happen in the first trimester could result in CP in the surviving twin. Sounds like a coincidence to me.

Now sometimes the loss of twin occurs later in pregnancy and that can endanger the surviving twin.

I got my information from "Having Twins" which was THE book to read back when my twins were born.

Right thats what I was trying to say...I know when I had my second U/S and no twin they were concerned as it was much later on. Researchers have found that after 20 weeks, the surviving fetus has an increased risk of cerebral palsy. CP is more common in twins too.

Just wanted to add that I certainly would not have brought this up in this thread where the OP was already concerned though I don't think the PP meant to worry them.


----------



## Tehya8869 (Apr 1, 2005)

I too had this happen with my youngest son. We didn't know we were having twins though.I had signs of a miscarriage( heavy bleeding and cramps) and went to the hospital.The doc examined me and said "yep" it's a m/c, we need to do a d+c. I screamed and cried that I didn't feel like my baby was dead,but doc was having me preped for d+c. Finally a hospice worker came in to calm me down and I reckon to help me grieve. I told her that it just didn't feel right and so she suggested to the doc that I should get an ultrasound for peace of mind.He was sooooo mad, but she pushed the issue for me and I got an ultrasound and low and behold there was a little heart beat. I was having twins and one passed and the sac got caught in my cervix.I was soooo happy but also mad that this doc almost took my second child. I had a hard time carrying my baby and he was born at 30 weeks, but he was strong and healthy and has been a blessing. It is tough to know that you lost one, but how wonderful that you still have one to look forward to!!

Love and Peace, Angela


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

This is every womens secret wish when m/c! My m/c started almost 4 weeks ago and I took a preg test a few days ago and it too was screaming positive but I really doubt i'm still preg as I think i'd sure as heck be showing at 16 weeks. The thought did cross my mind though i'll admit. I'm glad things worked out for you


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh...can we make this just about tomjon and leave CP out of it? This is really an emotional rollercoaster ride adn we don't want to make her worried...

k?


----------



## tomjon (Mar 25, 2004)

hi klenna,
i hope everything is going well and that your pregnancy is happy. It took us months to relax but as I sit here at 6 months preg, the little boy is kicking like crazy and everything is fine. The worse part for us was the bleeding. it sounds similar to you and it continued for weeks. The brown spotting after the m/c of the twin (which by the way is not uncommon at all) lasted for weeks followed by one more bright red scary blood night (no clots that time) but enough to freak out myself and my husband. There was a large loss of bright red blood, followed by darker blood within 12 hours. Went to dr., everything was fine. So 4 ultrasounds later, quad screen showed all negatives, and as I said baby kicks all the time, we appear to have a healthy babe in there. I was given a ton of potential explanations for the bleeding, blood clot being the one that they believed most, however the ultrasound showed no signs of one or of placental problems so they have decided that it probably was a twin that m/cd. I know what you are going through and I know how scary and awful it is to see blood when there shouldn't be any. Please feel free to private message me if you have ANY questions or just need to vent. The people on this board are amazing, but if you need one on one help DON'T HESITATE TO CONTACT ME!!!!!!
hugs and warm wishes,
keep us posted,
tomjon


----------



## awise (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh Mama! What a roller coaster you've ridden.
I'm so sorry for your lost baby. But, I'm thrilled a twin survived. I wish you a totally boring, uneventful, and typical pregnancy.

-Angela
Olivia's mama 10/11/04 - 01/01/05


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Im so very sorry for your lost angel but very happy for the one to be born.

Good luck.

Love.


----------

